# Windows 10 sur disque dure externe MBP 2017 touchbar



## statik (13 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, je sais que le sujet à déjà été abordé plusieurs fois mais je ne trouve pas de solution.

J'ai installé windows10 sur mon disque dure externe (WD My Passport SSD 512 Go - USB C) en suivant ce tutoriel:
https://slice42.com/a-la-une/2016/03/pratique-installer-windows-disque-externe-boot-camp-36123/

J'ai utiliser parallele desktop pour executer les étape à faire depuis Windows
Tout fonctionne bien jusqu'au moment de booter sur mon disque dure externe: mon disque dure n'apparait pas comme disque bootable. 

Ma config:
*Mac OS High Sierra*
version 10.13.1
*MacBook Pro (15-inch, 2017)*
Processeur:  2,9 GHz Intel Core i7
Mémoire: 16 Go 2133 MHz LPDDR3
Disque de démarrage: Macintosh HD
Graphisme: Intel HD Graphics 630 1536 Mo


----------



## Locke (14 Janvier 2018)

statik a dit:


> Bonjour, je sais que le sujet à déjà été abordé plusieurs fois mais je ne trouve pas de solution.


Et pour cause, ce n'est possible qu'avec Assistant Boot Camp dans le disque dur interne. Tout autre tentative dans un disque dur USB échouera.


statik a dit:


> J'ai installé windows10 sur mon disque dure externe (WD My Passport SSD 512 Go - USB C) en suivant ce tutoriel:
> https://slice42.com/a-la-une/2016/03/pratique-installer-windows-disque-externe-boot-camp-36123/


Ce tutoriel est nul et non avenu, de plus il date de 2016 !

Ce qui fonctionne correctement avec Assistant Boot Camp...
- la création et l'installation d'une version de Windows _(à partir de Windows 8)_ dans le disque dur interne ne pose aucun problème. La seule condition est que le disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné.
- utilisation de Winclone qui créera un fichier image de sauvegarde
- utilisation d'un disque dur USB en Thunderbolt et en aucun cas en USB 3.0
- rétro clonage du fichier de sauvegarde créé avec Winclone dans le disque USB en Thunderbolt.

La seule alternative possible de démarrer depuis un disque dur en USB 3.0 est de faire le clonage d'un vrai PC d'une version fraichement installée en utilisant *EaseUS Todo Backup* _(ce logiciel ne fonctionne que sous Windows)_ en n'oubliant pas de lors de la copie de cocher Optimiser pour un SSD. Eh oui, il vaut mieux utiliser aussi un SSD.

Pour information, j'ai réalisé les deux possibilités et je garantie que ça fonctionne parfaitement. En fait, j'ai bien bien fait les trois possibilités puisqu'il y a à la base la première installation avec Assistant Boot Camp.


----------

